# Advice on a Festival while Pregnant



## Mumma2B2010

I'm going to a Festival late July and I'll be in my second trimester I do believe but I just wanted to know what I could do to stay safe and well looked after.


----------



## isolabella

Depends which one you're going to really hun, if you're going to a big of a manic one where there's no sleep for 3 days then I'd really think about not staying on site. If you must then I would see if friends can camp around you, as my biggest fear of festivals whether I am pregnant or not is some drunken yob falling into my tent as happens quite often. I also would make sure you've got a stool or chair to sit on as more than likely the ground is too wet/muddy to sit on here! Make sure you've got loads of antibac handwash and just stay away from the big crowds so you don't get bumped. Hopefully the weather will be nice so you can wear little tops to make it obvious you're pregnant and people will generally give you space. If there are bands you really must see and are the other side of the site, just give yourself a lot of time to get over there or just settle at one stage for a while. You won't enjoy anything if you're absolutely shattered from getting over there. 
I organise a festival and for this one I'm staying off site because I know that I just won't be able to cope without a good sleep for at least 1 night!!
Pick your foodstalls with caution too!! 
Have fun!!


----------



## jeanettekaren

I'm going to Glastonbury when I will be 16 weeks. I'm just going to take it easy, my OH will carry a chair/stool for me to sit on to get plenty of rest. I'm going to wear things that accentuate my bump so people don't walk into me (hopefully) and stay out of crowds. Make sure you drink plenty of water and choose carefully where you eat from. We have hired a campervan as I don't fancy camping while pregnant and hopefully that means I will be more rested at night.

Glastonbury also advise you to go to the medical tent when you first arrive and tell them where you are camping as they have midwives working the festival too.


----------



## mightyspu

Make sure you know where the medical tent is, in case of emergencies! I would take food to cook, rather than eat from the stalls and avoid crowds. Which festival are you going to? I know at least one of them has "quiet camping" which you may find more up your street.

Also, if you are sleeping in a tent, it can get very warm in the morning, so make sure you are able to ventilate, or camp in the shade if possible, I know it's not easy to be so picky when it comes to these things! 

If you are still suffering from ms, I suggest some sick bags, I wouldnt want to hug a festival toilet bowl!


----------



## emsiee

jeanettekaren said:


> Glastonbury also advise you to go to the medical tent when you first arrive and tell them where you are camping as they have midwives working the festival too.

If i would have known that, I would have kept my ticket!!! LOL


----------



## Mumma2B2010

Well I'm going to Sonisphere which is a heavy metal once but I'm gonna go to the welfare tent as soon as I possibly can in order to tell them I'm pregnant.


----------



## mightyspu

Cool! I used to love metal! will you miss the mosh pit?


----------



## Mumma2B2010

I will miss the mosh pit but as my mum said that when the baby gets to 1/2 years old then I can always go again and join the mosh pit.


----------



## mightyspu

yep, you can get baby ear defenders now too! And Daddy can hold the baby so Mummy can go and seriously make up for lost time!


----------



## lozzy21

I wouldent dream of going to a festival while pregnant, you get knocked and shoved so much.


----------



## belladonna

lozzy21 said:


> I wouldent dream of going to a festival while pregnant, you get knocked and shoved so much.

Me too! Also I would hate having to queue all the time for the toilets and not being able to be nice and clean.


----------



## CarlyCox

I think you'll have a fab time!

Enjoy!


----------



## jeanettekaren

I personally don't see the problem with going to a festival when pregnant. I'm hardly going to be jumping up and down in the middle of a crowd or crowdsurfing :wacko: I'm going to be wandering around slowly, my OH will be carrying my chair and I will be listening to a bit of music away from the crowds of people dancing.

I'm also going to shove to the front of the toilet queue shouting pregnant woman coming through :winkwink:


----------



## mightyspu

Or pee in the bushes! Or there are those portable urinal thingies for woman (the plastic ones) You'll be around 20 weeks then right? The constant need to pee can be gone when you are in 2nd tri so it might not be as bad. And it's possible you'll have more energy

Oh and with regards to the crowds, if you start to head off just before the act has finished, you can avoid some of the pushing/shoving.


----------



## Klb8916

I went to Leeds festival when I was 25 weeks and it was fab. I stood away from the crowds and always set of before the band finished. I didn't need to make a trip to the medical tent but i was taking to a first aider and they said they had a mini hospital and even had a scan machine so they could check baby if needed. 

Enjoy it. I'd love to go but not brave enough to take a 6month old!


----------



## lozzy21

belladonna said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> I wouldent dream of going to a festival while pregnant, you get knocked and shoved so much.
> 
> Me too! Also I would hate having to queue all the time for the toilets and not being able to be nice and clean.Click to expand...

Or just the smell of the toilet in general.


----------



## lozzy21

jeanettekaren said:


> I personally don't see the problem with going to a festival when pregnant. I'm hardly going to be jumping up and down in the middle of a crowd or crowdsurfing :wacko: I'm going to be wandering around slowly, my OH will be carrying my chair and I will be listening to a bit of music away from the crowds of people dancing.
> 
> I'm also going to shove to the front of the toilet queue shouting pregnant woman coming through :winkwink:

I went to leeds last year and on the last night went to see KOL. We stood at what we thought was the back as thats where we had been standing for the other bands as i dont like getting squashed. We were litteraly stood there for not even 5 mins and it started getting quite tight, we looked back and they were literaly the same amount of people behind us as they were in front. We were getting squashed and pushed and took us half an hour to fight our way back that had took us two mins to walk to earlier in the night. We all came back batterd and brused from having to literaly fight our way back.

Things can turn very nasty verry quickly with that amount of people there and i personaly wouldent risk it.


----------



## Amygdala

I really don't think you need to worry about the crowds as long as you're sensible about it (make sure you've got enough space and move back before it gets too crowded etc). But I would worry about hygiene and noise and be as prepared as possible. As someone said: Take antiseptic wipes and use them frequently, don't eat food from dodgy stalls, look for the cleanest toilets available and maybe take some wet wipes. I'd also try to find a quiet-ish camping space (hiring a camper van sounds like a brilliant idea!) because the constant noise will put a strain on you and the baby.
Don't forget to have fun though!!!


----------



## Fiore

If you do start being pushed and shoved just scream 'i'm in labour!! Move! NOW!!!' and get the he'll out of there lol! If anyone later asks about it just say it was bh! 

I really want to go to an Inme gig coming up but don't think I will as unlike a festival it's not so easy to move away and still enjoy the music. I was going to go download fest too but I'm too much of a whimp and would spend the whole time whinging about some pregnancy related ailment or another!! I hope you have a good time xx


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Go for it! I went to loads of gigs before I knew I was pregnant, was even in a few pits and crowd surfed. Have since been to some and have obviously been much more careful.

The only thing I would worry about is people landing on the tent in the middle of the night so I'd avoid having your tent near a walk-through :)

I'm so jealous, I'll be missing all the festivals this year :(


----------



## rainbows_x

As long as you take care of yourself then I don't see why not :)
I haven't made plans to go to any festivals, but if I did I wouldn't cancel.
I have been clubbing with friends a couple times, I just make sure I stay near my OH and out of the way of people.


----------



## Torz

Enjoy your festival. I see no reason why you shouldnt go just because your pregnant. I'm off to glastonbury this year (my 6th time) & i'll be 35 weeks. Some of the advise i've been given so far is, if your camping in a tent taken an air bed rather than a propper camp bed because they are easier to get up from & camp beds are pritty unstable. Make sure you have a sleeping bag you can fit in with a bump. Take plenty of hand sanitiser & baby wipes. Take a chair to sit on as getting up off the floor can be a pain. Rest plenty. Take something like a bucket for those nite time toilet calls because you dont want to be having to get dressed every time you need the loo.

have a fantastic time xx


----------



## hmu04146

Hey chicka, Im going to Download :D cant wait lol. I'll only be about 14 weeks (I hope im showing!) we emailed the organisers and asked to be moved to family camping they did no problem FOC so we dont get bumped pushed ect Im taking flash wipes and will hover above the toilet. We went to both last year Sonisphere had pleanty of toilets as did DL so I think we'll be fine! Enjoy and let me know how you get on \m/ xxxx


----------



## milkmachine

GO and enjoy it!! itll be a few years before you get to go to another one. im going to a massive prodigy gig in an open air arena that seats thouuuusands on people in a few weeks its gunna be AMAZIN


----------



## Mumma2B2010

Thanks girlies. I've decided to try to stay on the outskirts of the crowd but close enough to the acts to get good pictures :D


----------



## Drazic<3

lozzy21 said:


> jeanettekaren said:
> 
> 
> I personally don't see the problem with going to a festival when pregnant. I'm hardly going to be jumping up and down in the middle of a crowd or crowdsurfing :wacko: I'm going to be wandering around slowly, my OH will be carrying my chair and I will be listening to a bit of music away from the crowds of people dancing.
> 
> I'm also going to shove to the front of the toilet queue shouting pregnant woman coming through :winkwink:
> 
> I went to leeds last year and on the last night went to see KOL. We stood at what we thought was the back as thats where we had been standing for the other bands as i dont like getting squashed. We were litteraly stood there for not even 5 mins and it started getting quite tight, we looked back and they were literaly the same amount of people behind us as they were in front. We were getting squashed and pushed and took us half an hour to fight our way back that had took us two mins to walk to earlier in the night. We all came back batterd and brused from having to literaly fight our way back.
> 
> Things can turn very nasty verry quickly with that amount of people there and i personaly wouldent risk it.Click to expand...


I totally agree with this. Of course, it's your decision and 100% your call, but for me, the risk is just too high. I am an old festie pro and people are drunk and happy and they won't be looking out for bumps. I believe it is my responsibility to keep myself safe, not others and you can end up in the centre of mayhem in seconds when that many people are floating about! Food wise I wouldn't be as worried, I would just cook my own (safe money too!) but they hygeine levels would freak me too. 

I am sad to be missing the festie circuit this year, but there are just too many variables for me to feel happy with it. The only one I would consider would be Glasto as there care is fantastic.


----------



## lozzy21

Drazic<3 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeanettekaren said:
> 
> 
> I personally don't see the problem with going to a festival when pregnant. I'm hardly going to be jumping up and down in the middle of a crowd or crowdsurfing :wacko: I'm going to be wandering around slowly, my OH will be carrying my chair and I will be listening to a bit of music away from the crowds of people dancing.
> 
> I'm also going to shove to the front of the toilet queue shouting pregnant woman coming through :winkwink:
> 
> I went to leeds last year and on the last night went to see KOL. We stood at what we thought was the back as thats where we had been standing for the other bands as i dont like getting squashed. We were litteraly stood there for not even 5 mins and it started getting quite tight, we looked back and they were literaly the same amount of people behind us as they were in front. We were getting squashed and pushed and took us half an hour to fight our way back that had took us two mins to walk to earlier in the night. We all came back batterd and brused from having to literaly fight our way back.
> 
> Things can turn very nasty verry quickly with that amount of people there and i personaly wouldent risk it.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I totally agree with this. Of course, it's your decision and 100% your call, but for me, the risk is just too high. I am an old festie pro and people are drunk and happy and they won't be looking out for bumps. I believe it is my responsibility to keep myself safe, not others and you can end up in the centre of mayhem in seconds when that many people are floating about! Food wise I wouldn't be as worried, I would just cook my own (safe money too!) but they hygeine levels would freak me too.
> 
> I am sad to be missing the festie circuit this year, but there are just too many variables for me to feel happy with it. The only one I would consider would be Glasto as there care is fantastic.Click to expand...

There not just drunk, we had at least 4 people a day coming round the camp site asking if we wanted drugs. Pritty much every one is drunk, stoned or both.


----------



## jeanettekaren

Drazic<3 said:


> I am sad to be missing the festie circuit this year, but there are just too many variables for me to feel happy with it. The only one I would consider would be Glasto as there care is fantastic.

It is Glastonbury that I'm going to. I agree I wouldn't consider Leeds or V as the crowd are on the whole totally different.


----------



## lolpants

I'll be in 3rd tri by the time I go to Sonisphere- and there's no way I'm camping! I plan to either get a hotel just for the night or drive both days (about a 2-3hr drive but gotta be better than no sleep in a cold uncomfy tent!)
I've found hotels within a 10 mile radius that are around £40 a night too!
oh and defo take a chair!!!
:) have fun!
Lol xx


----------



## Mumma2B2010

lolpants said:


> I'll be in 3rd tri by the time I go to Sonisphere- and there's no way I'm camping! I plan to either get a hotel just for the night or drive both days (about a 2-3hr drive but gotta be better than no sleep in a cold uncomfy tent!)
> I've found hotels within a 10 mile radius that are around £40 a night too!
> oh and defo take a chair!!!
> :) have fun!
> Lol xx

Awesome, see you there then :) 
I'm definitely taking a chair with me.


----------



## lolpants

Mumma2B2010 said:


> lolpants said:
> 
> 
> I'll be in 3rd tri by the time I go to Sonisphere- and there's no way I'm camping! I plan to either get a hotel just for the night or drive both days (about a 2-3hr drive but gotta be better than no sleep in a cold uncomfy tent!)
> I've found hotels within a 10 mile radius that are around £40 a night too!
> oh and defo take a chair!!!
> :) have fun!
> Lol xx
> 
> Awesome, see you there then :)
> I'm definitely taking a chair with me.Click to expand...

defo - and after reading this it reminded me to check the Premier Inn site as they are doing £29 rooms up till August now - so we managed to book in a hotel 15 mins drive away for only £60 for the 2 nights between us :)

Did the same for Download too!(although hotel is a bit further away!)

Can't beat £15 each per night for a bed and shower (I'm getting old hehe!)

Lol xx:thumbup:


----------



## hmu04146

What hotel did you get for DL? I dont think I can hack camping! (with baby bump) x


----------



## lolpants

hmu04146 said:


> What hotel did you get for DL? I dont think I can hack camping! (with baby bump) x

The Leicester (Braunstone) Premier Inn - did the £29 per night deal - its the closest one for that price - but will be a 30 min drive each day (but I can't drink anyways so no bother too drive for half hr and have a bed!!):sleep:

Lol xx


----------



## hmu04146

Hehe I just booked the same hotel hooray no sore back! X


----------



## Mumma2B2010

I've got Early Entry so I'll be there from Thursday-Monday so I have loads of time to settle.
lolpants- PM me and we can arrange to meet up at the festival and discuss pregnancies :D


----------



## lolpants

Mumma2B2010 said:


> I've got Early Entry so I'll be there from Thursday-Monday so I have loads of time to settle.
> lolpants- PM me and we can arrange to meet up at the festival and discuss pregnancies :D

Coolio - u camping then?
Lol xx


----------



## cb1

I'm so jealous of those of you going to Glastonbury - we had tickets but I'm due 4 weeks before and didn't think it would be a good idea with a newborn - especially with it being my first.

I'm not sure why so many people are anti-festival whilst pregnant though, I've been to Glastonbury serveral times with pregnant friends ranging from 3 - 7 months and none of them have had a problem. If you're careful where you go, what area of the crowd you're in, check in with welfare etc you should be fine.


----------



## Mumma2B2010

lolpants said:


> Mumma2B2010 said:
> 
> 
> I've got Early Entry so I'll be there from Thursday-Monday so I have loads of time to settle.
> lolpants- PM me and we can arrange to meet up at the festival and discuss pregnancies :D
> 
> Coolio - u camping then?
> Lol xxClick to expand...

Yup :D me, Bean and a tent should be a great weekend. xx
I was gonna book myself into a hotel but financial problems has caused me to have to camp but it should be great. I'm camping with a group called 'Camp Loner' so I'll be with people.


----------



## Torz

cb1 said:


> I'm so jealous of those of you going to Glastonbury - we had tickets but I'm due 4 weeks before and didn't think it would be a good idea with a newborn - especially with it being my first.
> 
> I'm not sure why so many people are anti-festival whilst pregnant though, I've been to Glastonbury serveral times with pregnant friends ranging from 3 - 7 months and none of them have had a problem. If you're careful where you go, what area of the crowd you're in, check in with welfare etc you should be fine.

Thanks for that, I have had a lot of negativity off people when i tell them i'm still going to go, even my friends who have been several times. I can kind of understand it from people who have never been but my friends should know better. I did expect it off one friend tho because he wouldnt 'let' his partner go when she was 4 months pregnant. My OH knows better than to even try & stop me lol.


----------



## beanz

I'm going to Glastonbury and will be just over 15 weeks. Like some of you it's my umpteenth time and there's no way I would have refunded my ticket. Am sure some people will be horrified but I tend to stay away from the crowds and take it easy. Not everyone at festivals are wrecked, I have been going to Glastonbury for years and never indulge in anything more than Cider and a spliff - obviously not this year.

Next year my baby will be about 6 months old and I am planning on taking him or her with me :)


----------



## lillybells

I am really going to miss the fests this year, I normally go IOW and Global Gathering but I don't think I could bear the whole weekend sober xx


----------



## Mumma2B2010

I was talking to a friend (who has never been pregnant and who doesn't want kids) and she had the audacity to say "You shouldn't be going in your condition, it's a selfish thing to do putting the strain on your baby."So I just told her to stuff it. It's my body, my baby and I've been told by my MIDWIFE that it's perfectly safe to go.


----------



## imakara

I'm going to Glasto as well this year, I'll be 22\23 weeks. My mother was particularly inquisitive regarding how we would get on and gave me the whole 'are you sure you really want to go?' etc, etc. Always see lovely pregnant ladies at festivals - I have been recommended to stay in one of the family camping zones but haven't decided yet.

I'll take the opportunity to just have a really relaxed time - hopefully just laying on a blanket in the sun (crossing fingers) sticking to the smaller random stages. I'm really looking forward to it. Plus looking forward to my boyfriend waiting on me hand and foot. Never look forward to the loos though.


----------



## amym

I'm doing glasto this year at 12 weeks... have been every year it's on since 1993, and I work running the lockups so get in free. Can't imagine not going, and fully intend to take my baby next year when he/she'll be 6 months old! Am more worried about taking my husband as it's his first time!!

Glasto is very family friendly and has excellent healthcare....my only concern is being sober for the first Glasto ever!!


----------



## Jenna700

im going to global gathering at end of july....i will be 23 weeks!! i am not going to book my ticket till later on so that i can change my mind....the feeling i have at the moment is that if i dont go i will be as miserable as sin....(as we go to this evry year!!) i've had a really good pregnancy so far so im gonna see how i feel.....hope it all goes well for u....i wanted to be right in the middle of the crowd for faithless...but that isnt gonna happen now lol!! goooood luck!!!! (just stay out of the crowds, thats wat im gunna do) xxxx


----------



## lolpants

3 weeks today I'll be at Download :D


----------



## Mumma2B2010

lolpants said:


> 3 weeks today I'll be at Download :D

Have fun :) I have 9 weeks I think till Sonisphere.


----------



## lolpants

Download is done - was fine! Just make sure you all take chairs in with you!!

Roll on Sonisphere end of July :)

Lol xx


----------



## totallyashley

I will be in the 3rd tri going to festivals this summer :) It makes up for not being able to fly! I will be going to Glasto, Reading, Sonisphere, V festival and T in the park. My OH and I will be staying in local b+b's while his friends that we are going with will be camping. We are just planning on meeting them every morning as (esp Reading where it will be under a month until my due date) I am no way camping!
With the crowds as long as you keep your distance and I will obviously be showing quite a bit so people will back off you will be fine. My OH will also be carrying a chair for me as well as lots of water. We will tell the medics when we get there and if I feel bad then I can always go back to the b+b (I would have to feel REAL bad for that to happen!) I will be bringing my own food and with the toilets I am planning to just go to the front of the quene and say I am 8 months pregnant MOVE OUT OF MY WAY OR I WILL PEE ON YOU! That should do the trick ;]
It is the last summer I will be able to go to festivals for a while so I am going to them all!


----------



## totallyashley

lolpants said:


> Download is done - was fine! Just make sure you all take chairs in with you!!
> 
> Roll on Sonisphere end of July :)
> 
> Lol xx

See you there!


----------



## Scotsgal24

Hey 

I went to rockness last weekend and did the whole weekend camping at 24 weeks.

Everyone thought i was mental but since i went last year too i knew how to keep myself safe.

Just do the simple things like avoiding crowds if you can, take a air bed for sleeping on and plenty of clothes, have hot meals, and make yourself familiar with the nearest toilets and first aid tent. And a chair to sit on i took mines with me for going to see the acts too as well as for sitting outside the tent

I got myself checked over when i got back just as a precaution tho and all is fine :D

Go have a brilliant time and dont let other peoples opinions get to you.


----------



## MissMamma

I'm going to one in August...i'll be about 6mnths me thinks but it is a smaller one than i'm used to. I can't wait! I thinkit will be a really cool experience and my baby will get to experience some good music and festival atmos from the comfort of my womb!
Invest in a she-wee!!! That way you dont have to sit/squat/hover over minging portaloos :thumbup:


----------

